# Rich Parsons vs. Matt Stone



## Matt Stone

In order to better adhere to my own recommendations made elsewhere on the internet, instead of hijacking the glass houses thread in order to continue to discuss with Mr. Parsons the issues he has with me, I'm starting a new thread altogether.

So, Rich, have at me.   :mp5: 

You allege that I insulted you.  Show me where, and I'll apologize.  If it was just a case of your skin being too thin, you'll have to find a way to get over it.

You allege that I wouldn't answer your questions.  Ask them, and I'll answer anything you ask.  Be aware, though, that they may not be the answers you are expecting.

Enjoy.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> In order to better adhere to my own recommendations made elsewhere on the internet, instead of hijacking the glass houses thread in order to continue to discuss with Mr. Parsons the issues he has with me, I'm starting a new thread altogether.
> 
> So, Rich, have at me.   :mp5:
> 
> You allege that I insulted you.  Show me where, and I'll apologize.  If it was just a case of your skin being too thin, you'll have to find a way to get over it.
> 
> You allege that I wouldn't answer your questions.  Ask them, and I'll answer anything you ask.  Be aware, though, that they may not be the answers you are expecting.
> 
> Enjoy.



Matt,

You insisted that it was always my skin being too thin. Yet when I bring up any issue you and your friends all come running. I agreed before that it was best to disagree on this. Yet I thought maybe you could talk to your friends and explain to them that I do nto like being called a fraud nor a liar, nor giving false information. All the case I brought up, you threw back as me being too thin skinned.

Yet, it was your tactics and those of your friends to continue to beat a subject until someone gave in and stopped or just agreed to disagree. Yet you cannot ever agree that you might have made a mistake ever, nor those you and your friends defend. I do not support frauds.  I also do not support bullies, and Nazi's or Nazi types who believe that collateral damage of any type or any amount justifies the end result. I ahppen to disagree with this. Yes, I mention Nazi's as your friend Kenneth Ku insulted me and made reference to me spitting on veterans. This I find despicable. Therefore since you and your friends seem to like to lump all of the Mods and Admins into your enemy group all as one, I lump you all into one group and reply in kind. If you find this upsetting then maybe your skin should be a little more think.  :idunno: 

Please explain to me what a fiary tale has to do with fraud busting and also beated a dead horse. Their was a post by Chefung that drove to my asking this question. What does it support to the discussion? Never an answer. Once again as you and your friends do not like or speak well of the mods and admins here and lump all in one, I have done also here. I fyou wish not to answer, I would understand as Chefung may wish to answer that, and I respect that. Yet, I still have the question.

Why is it ok for Yiliquan to be a new art and no other art is legitmate? I know nothing of this art, and I am not making judgement calls here about the techniques nor the capabilities of the teachers and practitioners, on the philosphy of who is this different?


Those are the major ones and the specific issue about insulting.

Waiting for your reply.
 :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone

> You insisted that it was always my skin being too thin. Yet when I bring up any issue you and your friends all come running.



Because you tend to make statements that offend more than one person.  If I started spouting off about Modern Arnis in general, I'd be an idiot not to expect responses from anyone and everyone involved in Modern Arnis training.  Is this a surprise to you?



> I agreed before that it was best to disagree on this.



Perhaps we did.  But you are the one that started bringing up past events from other boards here on MT.  That's why I'm here addressing it, on your turf, on your terms.



> Yet I thought maybe you could talk to your friends and explain to them that I do nto like being called a fraud nor a liar, nor giving false information. All the case I brought up, you threw back as me being too thin skinned.



I don't remember you being called a fraud nor liar.  I remember you being called to task regarding your support of issues long dead, as well as your desire for apologies for wrongs that were never committed.



> Yet, it was your tactics and those of your friends to continue to beat a subject until someone gave in and stopped or just agreed to disagree.



That is the nature of argument and debate, isn't it?  Two sides with differing opinions either discuss the issue until one side capitulates, or until they realize that they are at an impasse.  How is this "my tactics?"  As for beating a dead subject, who was it again that brought Yili into this?  Was it a Yili person?  No.  Kenneth happens to agree with our views.  He is not one of our students.  Though it may come as a surprise to you, not everyone was in agreement with the decisions made so long ago.  We may not have been the majority, but we weren't alone.  Let me remind you that you were the one that challenged Yili people here on MT.  I didn't come over here challenging you.  The issue was dead as far as I was concerned, right up until you started spouting off...



> Yet you cannot ever agree that you might have made a mistake ever, nor those you and your friends defend.



Maybe what it is is that your reading comprehension isn't up to snuff.  If you read the posts I made in the glass houses thread, and if you review the thread you jumped into on CanAm, you'll see that I did, in fact, apologize to you for your misunderstanding of what I said at one point, and that I acknowledged my locking of the thread was premature.  How is that not admitting I've made mistakes?  Review some of my posts here on MT from long ago, and you'll see I've made public apologies for being wrong here as well...  Go ahead, reread the stuff, and then tell me again how resistant I am to making amends _when I am proven to be wrong._  That's kind of the key, because if I'm _not_ wrong, I don't apologize just to make nice...

Additionally, I'm not an apologist.  My friends are grown men and women that are more than capable of defending themselves and their actions.  I wouldn't then, nor will I now, apologize for the actions of Chufeng, RyuShiKan, or any of the others involved.  They can speak for themselves.  Because I may not agree with the specific methods involved doesn't mean I don't support the end goal.  I wouldn't have done things the way others did/have done them, but then I'm not them - I'm me, and I do things my way.  If you can't accept that, tough beans for you...



> I do not support frauds.



I don't believe that you, specifically, were ever targetted as "supporting frauds."  However, at the time of the flame war in question, the policies of MT were not advanced enough to have provisions to deal with that kind of situation.  It seems to me that there are mechanisms in place for managing such things now.  I still disagree with certain particulars (I still say you can't call someone out without pissing them off, which it seems is against the rules; I still say that sometimes you have to stand up and proclaim someone's BS loudly enough for all to hear, and that's against the rules; I still say that sometimes you have to rehash old subjects and open old wounds to ensure that people don't forget old transgressions, and that is certainly against the rules), but I'm not here to debate that.  As a moderator, you supported (and I'm guessing you still support) the policies that allowed RSK to get himself suspended.  So that got you lumped in with the rest.  As a soldier I've learned that when someone gripes about the military, they probably don't mean me specifically, but what I and my comrades represent.  Mods and staff of web fora are in a similar position - you are the representative of the board you work on, and therefore are viewed as part and parcel of the successes and problems.  Deal with it or step down.  Simple answer, really.



> I also do not support bullies, and Nazi's or Nazi types who believe that collateral damage of any type or any amount justifies the end result. I ahppen to disagree with this. Yes, I mention Nazi's as your friend Kenneth Ku insulted me and made reference to me spitting on veterans. This I find despicable.



Do you know anything about history?  If you do spit on veterans, then you aren't a National Socialist, but rather a fiend of a different stripe.  I don't think you spit on veterans, and I'm not sure why that comment was made toward you.  But *I* didn't make it, nor was it made on my behalf.  Take it up with Kenneth.



> Therefore since you and your friends seem to like to lump all of the Mods and Admins into your enemy group all as one, I lump you all into one group and reply in kind. If you find this upsetting then maybe your skin should be a little more think.  :idunno:



No, it doesn't upset me.  You don't have that kind of power.  I find it amusing that you see a corrolation between your support of a forum's policies and the actions of individuals who act independently as the same thing.



> Please explain to me what a fiary tale has to do with fraud busting and also beated a dead horse. Their was a post by Chefung that drove to my asking this question. What does it support to the discussion? Never an answer.



What are you talking about?  If you have a question for Chufeng, ask Chufeng.  I don't presume to speak on his behalf, nor would he on mine, unless there was a blatantly obvious mutual opinion.  This sounds more like something you need to address with him, however...



> Once again as you and your friends do not like or speak well of the mods and admins here and lump all in one, I have done also here. I fyou wish not to answer, I would understand as Chefung may wish to answer that, and I respect that. Yet, I still have the question.



And what is the question?  How his post regarding dead horses advanced the thread?  Ask him.



> Why is it ok for Yiliquan to be a new art and no other art is legitmate? I know nothing of this art, and I am not making judgement calls here about the techniques nor the capabilities of the teachers and practitioners, on the philosphy of who is this different?



I don't recall anyone, ever, saying that Yiliquan was the only art that was legitimate.  I specifically recall myself, my seniors, and my teacher saying that "new" arts are only validated by survival over time, and that repackaging of other arts under a new name doesn't constitute a "new" art.  The issue of ARK's art wasn't in question so much so as the inordinate amount of high rankings that he laid claim to.  That was resolved, and it seems you are the only one still bringing it up...

Balls in your court.  I'll be chiming in on the other thread to address issue brought up there as well (though I'll only address those issues and try not to advance them - I'll save that for here).


----------



## Rich Parsons

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> Because you tend to make statements that offend more than one person.  If I started spouting off about Modern Arnis in general, I'd be an idiot not to expect responses from anyone and everyone involved in Modern Arnis training.  Is this a surprise to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we did.  But you are the one that started bringing up past events from other boards here on MT.  That's why I'm here addressing it, on your turf, on your terms.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember you being called a fraud nor liar.  I remember you being called to task regarding your support of issues long dead, as well as your desire for apologies for wrongs that were never committed.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the nature of argument and debate, isn't it?  Two sides with differing opinions either discuss the issue until one side capitulates, or until they realize that they are at an impasse.  How is this "my tactics?"  As for beating a dead subject, who was it again that brought Yili into this?  Was it a Yili person?  No.  Kenneth happens to agree with our views.  He is not one of our students.  Though it may come as a surprise to you, not everyone was in agreement with the decisions made so long ago.  We may not have been the majority, but we weren't alone.  Let me remind you that you were the one that challenged Yili people here on MT.  I didn't come over here challenging you.  The issue was dead as far as I was concerned, right up until you started spouting off...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe what it is is that your reading comprehension isn't up to snuff.  If you read the posts I made in the glass houses thread, and if you review the thread you jumped into on CanAm, you'll see that I did, in fact, apologize to you for your misunderstanding of what I said at one point, and that I acknowledged my locking of the thread was premature.  How is that not admitting I've made mistakes?  Review some of my posts here on MT from long ago, and you'll see I've made public apologies for being wrong here as well...  Go ahead, reread the stuff, and then tell me again how resistant I am to making amends _when I am proven to be wrong._  That's kind of the key, because if I'm _not_ wrong, I don't apologize just to make nice...
> 
> Additionally, I'm not an apologist.  My friends are grown men and women that are more than capable of defending themselves and their actions.  I wouldn't then, nor will I now, apologize for the actions of Chufeng, RyuShiKan, or any of the others involved.  They can speak for themselves.  Because I may not agree with the specific methods involved doesn't mean I don't support the end goal.  I wouldn't have done things the way others did/have done them, but then I'm not them - I'm me, and I do things my way.  If you can't accept that, tough beans for you...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that you, specifically, were ever targetted as "supporting frauds."  However, at the time of the flame war in question, the policies of MT were not advanced enough to have provisions to deal with that kind of situation.  It seems to me that there are mechanisms in place for managing such things now.  I still disagree with certain particulars (I still say you can't call someone out without pissing them off, which it seems is against the rules; I still say that sometimes you have to stand up and proclaim someone's BS loudly enough for all to hear, and that's against the rules; I still say that sometimes you have to rehash old subjects and open old wounds to ensure that people don't forget old transgressions, and that is certainly against the rules), but I'm not here to debate that.  As a moderator, you supported (and I'm guessing you still support) the policies that allowed RSK to get himself suspended.  So that got you lumped in with the rest.  As a soldier I've learned that when someone gripes about the military, they probably don't mean me specifically, but what I and my comrades represent.  Mods and staff of web fora are in a similar position - you are the representative of the board you work on, and therefore are viewed as part and parcel of the successes and problems.  Deal with it or step down.  Simple answer, really.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about history?  If you do spit on veterans, then you aren't a National Socialist, but rather a fiend of a different stripe.  I don't think you spit on veterans, and I'm not sure why that comment was made toward you.  But *I* didn't make it, nor was it made on my behalf.  Take it up with Kenneth.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't upset me.  You don't have that kind of power.  I find it amusing that you see a corrolation between your support of a forum's policies and the actions of individuals who act independently as the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  If you have a question for Chufeng, ask Chufeng.  I don't presume to speak on his behalf, nor would he on mine, unless there was a blatantly obvious mutual opinion.  This sounds more like something you need to address with him, however...
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the question?  How his post regarding dead horses advanced the thread?  Ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall anyone, ever, saying that Yiliquan was the only art that was legitimate.  I specifically recall myself, my seniors, and my teacher saying that "new" arts are only validated by survival over time, and that repackaging of other arts under a new name doesn't constitute a "new" art.  The issue of ARK's art wasn't in question so much so as the inordinate amount of high rankings that he laid claim to.  That was resolved, and it seems you are the only one still bringing it up...
> 
> Balls in your court.  I'll be chiming in on the other thread to address issue brought up there as well (though I'll only address those issues and try not to advance them - I'll save that for here).




The comments about your friends all come running was before I was involved. Yet I see you think that I meant to insult more than a single person. You also find it sufficient to mention Mods and Admins, then I see no problem to continue with YiLi's and RR and other friends. When speaking in general.

As to the other thread about me on the other board continuing on and on after you asked me to stop. I would ask for eveyone to go back and read the threads here and see how many warnings to be polite and play nice were posted here and how many hi-jacked threads. I was trying to make a point over there that as a Mod you still have an opinion and not the opinion of the board only. I was aso trying to make the point that those warnings are ignored by those who think they are right or in the passion of expressing the truth, no matter how illogical it might seem to the others involved. I did apologize to the board for the posts and actions I was trying to do, to make those points. I also received e-mails and PM's about this subject, and not one was chastising me. I accept that those who did not like it either kept quiet or posted publically such as your self.

I do thank thank you for your reply about not understanding why Kenneth Ku called me what he did. And, I have tried to address it with him.

As a favor, I would ask you to contact RR, and have RR to contact Kenneth Ku and please have Kenneth Ku answer the questions, I raised to him. For, I think we both do like to have and know the truth, and do not like unanswered questions, no matter how trivial or how serious. If you could do this for me, I would appreciate that very much.

Here is how I see things between us.

Truth is very important.

Frauds have no place in martial arts.

You do have to defend yourself, and you may use what is at hand to do so.

I also think, I can read about your passion for the truth and the martial arts. If I am wrong about this then I am sorry. Yet I do not think so.

Where we differ between us.

Our approaches, and when we believe we have to make a stand differ. This is individualistic behavious and or habits or style or however you wish to express it.


Once again, I do not think we are as far away as it might seem. 


I thank you for clarifying it as not the new art issue, it is the number of high ranking belts received.

As to the apology you made to me, I never did see one. I always saw a qualified apology, with comments similiar to the issue of my reading comprehension not being up to snuff. I just do not see this as an apology. Just like many times have stated, I am not owed one from you since I have thin skin. These are our differences.


So, I agree to accept the issue that we can agree to disagree, as I see that you and Chefung disagree on if you were chased out or not. I can also accpet it based up our individualism. I asked only one favor. If you reference the individuals at hand, then I will also. And as you stated, this should be a non-isue as the subject is long dead. (* Also see my above favor from you, for a total of two. *)

As to both you and Chefung. I do not have this problem with anyone else on or off line. So, in my angry little world, which I do not see, all I see is that I have/had unresolved issue(s) with you both. I believe that much as been resolved here with your replies.

I hope you believe you were not dragged back here to MT. You came back under your own choices. If you choose to stay, I still think I could learn, as we seem to differ. If you do not then, like I said I will miss some fo the information. My comments about your art and skills was truthful. No hidden insults, or comments. I appreciate you taking the comment and saying thank you.

 :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone

> The comments about your friends all come running was before I was involved. Yet I see you think that I meant to insult more than a single person. You also find it sufficient to mention Mods and Admins, then I see no problem to continue with YiLi's and RR and other friends. When speaking in general.



I'm trying not to be sarcastic and cynical here...  What do you mean in that paragraph?  That because I (then and now) named names of who I was taking issue with, you are going to stop?  Or are you saying that you are going to continue to refer to "the Yilis" as trouble makers (though we were never suspended for our behavior?)?  I'm confused.



> As to the other thread about me on the other board continuing on and on after you asked me to stop. I would ask for eveyone to go back and read the threads here and see how many warnings to be polite and play nice were posted here and how many hi-jacked threads. I was trying to make a point over there that as a Mod you still have an opinion and not the opinion of the board only. I was aso trying to make the point that those warnings are ignored by those who think they are right or in the passion of expressing the truth, no matter how illogical it might seem to the others involved. I did apologize to the board for the posts and actions I was trying to do, to make those points. I also received e-mails and PM's about this subject, and not one was chastising me. I accept that those who did not like it either kept quiet or posted publically such as your self.



I understood your point in posting at CanAm, really.  I capitulated by commenting that I thought I understood how Kaith must have felt.  But the difference is that MT is primarily a public forum, where you interfered in a semi-private forum.  In that semi-private forum, moderators are allowed the same freedom of thought as other members.  That's why it is called the "Dog Pound," and that is why access is restricted.

Your point was made.  I got it.  But the issue at hand in that discussion was the resolution of our private feud.  We asked you to butt out because we were trying to work out our own issues, issues you simply didn't have anything to do with.



> I do thank thank you for your reply about not understanding why Kenneth Ku called me what he did. And, I have tried to address it with him.



Enjoy.



> As a favor, I would ask you to contact RR, and have RR to contact Kenneth Ku and please have Kenneth Ku answer the questions, I raised to him. For, I think we both do like to have and know the truth, and do not like unanswered questions, no matter how trivial or how serious. If you could do this for me, I would appreciate that very much.



While I wouldn't mind doing you a favor (I still harbor no ill will towards you), if you want to contact Robert, feel free to do so.  His email address is easily obtained on the internet (check his profile at E-budo).  I'm not going to play go-between and interfere in your private dealings with people.



> Here is how I see things between us.
> 
> Truth is very important.
> 
> Frauds have no place in martial arts.
> 
> You do have to defend yourself, and you may use what is at hand to do so.
> 
> I also think, I can read about your passion for the truth and the martial arts. If I am wrong about this then I am sorry. Yet I do not think so.
> 
> Where we differ between us.
> 
> Our approaches, and when we believe we have to make a stand differ. This is individualistic behavious and or habits or style or however you wish to express it.
> 
> 
> Once again, I do not think we are as far away as it might seem.



I never said we were all that different.  I simply confined my complaints about your behavior to the specific acts you committed that pissed me off.  I've never questioned your skill as a MAist, nor your intent as a mod.  All I ever did was protest MT's policies at the time of the flame war, and protest your involvement in discussions that didn't involve you in the first place.



> I thank you for clarifying it as not the new art issue, it is the number of high ranking belts received.



I don't think it needed clarifying; I thought I made that abundantly clear way back when.  But if this final clarification was what you needed to put the pieces in place, you're welcome.



> As to the apology you made to me, I never did see one. I always saw a qualified apology, with comments similiar to the issue of my reading comprehension not being up to snuff. I just do not see this as an apology. Just like many times have stated, I am not owed one from you since I have thin skin. These are our differences.



I'm not going to go into this again...  I want this issue to die a quick death.  



> So, I agree to accept the issue that we can agree to disagree, as I see that you and Chefung disagree on if you were chased out or not. I can also accpet it based up our individualism. I asked only one favor. If you reference the individuals at hand, then I will also. And as you stated, this should be a non-isue as the subject is long dead. (* Also see my above favor from you, for a total of two. *)



Like I said, we are all individuals, not a united front.  It just happens that we, and many other like-minded individuals, feel the same about certain things.  It happens.



> As to both you and Chefung. I do not have this problem with anyone else on or off line. So, in my angry little world, which I do not see, all I see is that I have/had unresolved issue(s) with you both. I believe that much as been resolved here with your replies.



Glad to hear you feel there is resolution.



> I hope you believe you were not dragged back here to MT. You came back under your own choices. If you choose to stay, I still think I could learn, as we seem to differ. If you do not then, like I said I will miss some fo the information. My comments about your art and skills was truthful. No hidden insults, or comments. I appreciate you taking the comment and saying thank you.



I wasn't dragged here, but I had two choices - ignore your comments about Yili and possibly let them infect others, or come back and stand up for the truth.  In a certain way, I see that as having had no choice, but I made the choice to return.  Whether I stay or not is something else entirely...

Have a good day.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Matt,

I did not mean the confusing paragraph as an insult.

Only that I also have a problem with people who do not name names.
You mentioned that Arnisador and Kaith were the ones you had issues with the most and you used the terms Mods and Admins.

I then used the term YiLi.

Maybe and most likely neither of us was right no matter the reasoning.

Could we say that neither of us is happy with the other person's actions and believe that they have not acted properly in their own mind or opinion?


As to Robert, I will spend some time this week and track down his contact info. I have tried to resolve it here with Kenneth Ku as well. Yet, I cannot get him to answer the last questions I posted, and possible a couple more depending upon how hw answers. I respect you do not wish to be a go between. It was more of a BTW if you see him or talk to him, could you mention it? Yet, I do respect your decision not to get involved.

Do you feel you have addressed the issues you came here to address?

If so then can we close (* Not lock, just leave to the history as all threads are *) this thread?


----------



## Matt Stone

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Do you feel you have addressed the issues you came here to address?
> 
> If so then can we close (* Not lock, just leave to the history as all threads are *) this thread?



Rich, I was fine with the whole situation right up until you started talking about "the Yilis."  That was when I decided to step in.

The issue between ARK, Chufeng and I was resolved once and for all last December.  The issue between RyuShiKan and Kaith, et al, is between him and them.  I'm not involved at all.

I'm done with this.  Been done with it.  See you around the bend...


----------



## KennethKu

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> .....I have tried to resolve it here with Kenneth Ku as well. Yet, I cannot get him to answer the last questions I posted, and possible a couple more depending upon how hw answers....



I don't remember any of your questions worthy of an answer.  The only thing I have to say to you is "Get over yourself. Don't stick your nose where it does not belong. Don't pick fight with people who don't even notice you exist."


----------



## Touch Of Death

KennethKu said:
			
		

> I don't remember any of your questions worthy of an answer.  The only thing I have to say to you is "Get over yourself. Don't stick your nose where it does not belong. Don't pick fight with people who don't even notice you exist."


Can't we all just get alooonnnngggg? We are the world, we are the ...
Sean


----------



## Rich Parsons

KennethKu said:
			
		

> I don't remember any of your questions worthy of an answer.  The only thing I have to say to you is "Get over yourself. Don't stick your nose where it does not belong. Don't pick fight with people who don't even notice you exist."




Kenneth Ku,

You said I was not the target.

Then who was the target?

Name the people you have the specific problem with, and then issues like these have a much better chance of not occurring.

It seems to me that one of the big complaints was that the Frauds would not answer the questions put to them. Therefore when the fraud busters do not answer even my simple questions it makes me wonder. In the above Matt Stone answered. I may not like the answers. I may like the answers. I may not agree or I may agree. The issue though is that he answered them.

You were deifying the YiLi's and making statements that they were kicked off and driven off. Matt Stone above stated he believes he was left with no other option and that it could be considered being forced to leave. Chefung out and out said he left under his own violation. You were wrong.

You also stated that the Mods lied. I called you on this to provide truth to this statement. You did not reply. I have to also assume you were wrong here as well. As Matt Stone stated to let these issues and to have others read them be influenced by these posts, and not to set the issue right and to set the truth down for the public to read. I am only trying to follow my own instincts and those of Mr. Stones as well.

I asked you the following on the other thread:


> So you admit that I did not filter the truth or lie about what happened?
> 
> So, you admit that I was not in the cross hairs, and thereby not a fraud?
> 
> 
> Yes to both?



I would like answers to both of these questions.

A simple Yes to both or No to either and then please provide the proof.

I want to get this clear right here and right now.

This thread seems to be good for clearing the air. You only admitted that I was not in the cross hairs. I would like to make sure everyone is clear on this subject.

I also would request that you list your specific issues with the specific person and not use general terms such as Mods or Admins or in my case the YiLi's, or in others KMA or ..., . If you are truly serious about the truth being exposed.

Thank You


----------



## chufeng

> You were deifying the YiLi's


That is a very strong exaggeration...I don't recall KK burning animals for offerings to either of us.



> I am only trying to follow my own instincts and those of Mr. Stones as well.


Don't presume to have a direct line to Mr. Stone's instincts...

Both Matt and I have tried to put closure to this issue...
Whatever issues you have with Mr. Ku are between the two of you.
Please do NOT use us as part of your argument with Mr. Ku...
you have difficulty getting your quotes right and the intentions behind the words are usually twisted to your agenda...

I am not trying to start another argument here...I simply want to be left out of this one...I'm done with it.

chufeng


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

KennethKu said:
			
		

> "Get over yourself.



Maybe you should do the same. Your like a broken record. blah blah blah blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
 :mp5:


----------



## Rich Parsons

chufeng said:
			
		

> That is a very strong exaggeration...I don't recall KK burning animals for offerings to either of us.
> 
> 
> Don't presume to have a direct line to Mr. Stone's instincts...
> 
> Both Matt and I have tried to put closure to this issue...
> Whatever issues you have with Mr. Ku are between the two of you.
> Please do NOT use us as part of your argument with Mr. Ku...
> you have difficulty getting your quotes right and the intentions behind the words are usually twisted to your agenda...
> 
> I am not trying to start another argument here...I simply want to be left out of this one...I'm done with it.
> 
> chufeng



Chufeng,

I did not presume to know Mr. Stone's mind completely. He has explained his points of view clearly on many posts here. If I disagree with him, then I am dragging him back and insulting or pissing him off. If I agree with him and use his excellent logic and points of view to help express some of what I was trying to express. I have insulted Mr. Stone. Or so you have said. That was not my intent. It may have been my impact, and I know we chose to agree to disagree, yet I find it interesting that no matter what I do, I am wrong with at least one of the two of you.

And yes maybe the word, deifying, was a little strong; it came across that way to me. Kenneth Ku presented the argument as if you were being persecuted and the mods and admins were the ones persecuting you. Hence you being kicked out. Yet you so kindly put that to rest. That you choose to leave on your own.

As to being left alone, I fully agree I wish this could be left alone. If everyone would drop the issue that would be fine. Yet all those involved in the past, may be mentioned and or brought back in, or chose to come back, based upon what those who come back to revisit, or those who are new come to put their own point of view in. I cannot stop Kenneth Ku from bring up that fact that he thought we chased you off. I do not know how to stop him and others from doing this.

As I would like all of us to move on, I also would still like resolution.

I remember some involved with this discussion who were upset when their questions were not answered by those who, they were not sure were the real deal.

If I get a reply of either the facts, or the yes, and no other dribble or insults or what have you, then I will move on. As you and Mr. Stone thought it necessary to post your points of view, these are mine. And I will continue until I am either given the answers I simple ask for, or those involved all go away and leave this alone with my statements being that Kenneth Ku knows nothing about this situation, and only is involved through a third party. He was not a player involved in any of the original discussions only someone bringing up the past. I will also state that he knows nothing about me and has made falsehoods against me and other mods. Thereby, his statements, in my opinion, are subject to being suspect, here and elsewhere.

So, if I get the answers I requested, numerous times. Yes, this is similar tactics used in the original discussions. I have learned well. Some people will wonder why this has not gone private, and I have learned that lesson as well. If I go private with your words being the last, or my questions being unanswered then it is perceived that what Kenneth Ku has said might be true.

Hence, my constant disagreement, and request for proof or for my words to be the last in contesting his words and stating that he has made falsehoods himself.

If I have insulted you or Mr. Stone, again I state that is not my intent.

Is it my intent to continue with my personal agenda, that being of my reputation, just as you and Mr. Stone continue with the reputation of YiLi? Yes.

 :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone

Okay, Rich, I'm starting to get a little perturbed...

You said you wanted to let it die.  I agreed.  But you are still involving me by referencing me when you are dealing with Kenneth.  I thought you and I had "resolution" of a sort, but by continually making comments about me you show that there is no resolution at all...  You prove that you are the one that is now guilty of pursuing the issue, and it appears that you are the only one.  Kenneth is dropping the hook in the water, and like a hungry fish you keep biting.  Bottom line - 

*Leave.

Me.

Out. 

Of.

It.*

I can't make it any plainer.  You didn't want to be involved by our general references to "the mods."  Fine.  You got involved in a conversation between three other people where your comments weren't wanted.  You wanted to be left out of the general references to "the mods."  You wanted me to contact RyuShiKan.  I won't because I don't want to be a part of your private situation.  Your situation with Kenneth is identical to your situation with RyuShiKan, and I won't be a party to any of it.  Deal with then directly and on your own.

I don't want to be a part of your ongoing, self-proclaimed "personal agenda."  If you can't craft a response to Kenneth or anyone else without making reference to me specifically, reconsider making it.  That is one reason why generalizations are used - to leave specific individuals untouched.  And you don't have to refer to "the Yilis" either, because it is still specific enough as to constitute a direct reference.

Leave me out of it, and it'll die.  So far the battle remains between you and Kenneth alone, and I've already said too many times that I'd let it go nearly 6 months ago...

Now, one final time, leave me out of it.  Cease and desist.  Put it down and walk away.  Only then is this issue going to die.


----------



## Rich Parsons

I do find it amusing that, when I use the same tactics and arguments of others, I am the only one who is making a mistake.

No one besides a couple of mods/admins and myself have made an issue about Kenneth Ku making statements he cannot prove. I find this amusing as well.

Would any of the known or unknown or future fraud busters like to help me out in my pursuit of this topic? Wait, I do not think this would be productive. (* See below *)

I thought those interested in the truth above all else would step forward in the search for truth. Step forward and ask for the proof. This is in no means an insult to anyone who wishes to remain out of this discussion or any other discussion for personal reason or just being tired of it all. I respect the issue of being neutral or being left out. :asian:

I am just asking for assistance, from those who have more experience then I, in either proving I have made falsehoods or Kenneth Ku has made falsehoods of false accusations.

A simple reply of Yes to both of your questions would suffice Kenneth Ku.

Then this could all be put into the past. I do ask that since we have moved subjects from Me and the thread starter to that of Me and Kenneth Ku, I would ask that all others please remain out of this.



 :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I do find it amusing that, when I use the same tactics and arguments of others, I am the only one who is making a mistake.



Who are you addressing here?  Are you talking about my asking you to leave me out of it?  Weren't you the one that demanded I stop referring to "mods" and name specific names because you wanted to be left out of that generalization?

I only want to walk away from this, but like you said upthread you have a personal agenda to pursue - something you seem intent on doing no matter the desire by other parties to let the issue rest.  Sounds a lot like the behavior you criticized RyuShiKan of exhibiting...



> No one besides a couple of mods/admins and myself have made an issue about Kenneth Ku making statements he cannot prove. I find this amusing as well.



I haven't made an issue of it because *I don't care*.  It is between you and him and doesn't involve me at all...  If he was lambasting a general population, making claims to abilities he couldn't prove, making claims of possessing a martial lineage that was patently false, then I'd probably start asking questions.  But since it seems to be a personal gripe between the two of you, I'm not involved nor do I wish to be...



> Would any of the known or unknown or future fraud busters like to help me out in my pursuit of this topic? Wait, I do not think this would be productive. (* See below *)



No, it wouldn't be any more productive that this thread is becoming...  I started it to air issues between you and I.  Kenneth jumped in.  He shouldn't have - he should have started his own thread.  He is assisting you in hijacking this thread (like you hijacked the one on CanAm) by baiting you and you are falling for it...  So now *you* hijack your own thread and use it to redirect your attacks in other directions...  Not productive at all.



> I thought those interested in the truth above all else would step forward in the search for truth. Step forward and ask for the proof. This is in no means an insult to anyone who wishes to remain out of this discussion or any other discussion for personal reason or just being tired of it all. I respect the issue of being neutral or being left out. :asian:



You respect it enough to use generic terms (the kind you hate) to refer to people that everyone can (from reading this thread and the glass houses thread) deduce the identities of.  Why would you expect any of us to help you pursue your own personal issues?



> I am just asking for assistance, from those who have more experience then I, in either proving I have made falsehoods or Kenneth Ku has made falsehoods of false accusations.



Again, chase your own objectives.  I won't assist in doing so because the problem doesn't involve me.



> Then this could all be put into the past. I do ask that since we have moved subjects from Me and the thread starter to that of Me and Kenneth Ku, I would ask that all others please remain out of this.
> 
> :asian:



I'm done here.  I won't be posting on this thead again...


----------



## KennethKu

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> .....You were deifying the YiLi's and making statements that they were kicked off and driven off. .....



I SAID people left because they were disgusted at the arbitrary administration of the rules that favour political correctness over truth, at certain mods'  blatant siding with the fraud, whom, you were later forced to ban, but shamelessly took credit for their expose at the same time.  

Don't put words in my mouth.  It was your boss that said they were "done in"
This is why I ignore you. You and your screwed up logic, is a total waste of time.


However, since you have been mouthing non stop like a stuck pig, I'll ask you this. You want the truth, huh?  CAN YOU HANDLE THE TRUTH?  DO YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO GET AT THE TRUTH?  OR are you gonna hide behind your RULES as soon as the heat gets up, huh?  Do all the MODS have the capacity to stomach the truth?  Are you just mouthing behind the computer and your MOD position and the mighty forum RULES, tough guy?  

You want the truth, I know where you can have the truth. But do you have the stomach for it? OR are you just gonna hide behind FORUM RULES, as soon as the heat gets up?  You tell me.


----------



## KennethKu

Hint:

Since you are so unbelievably stupid, I will just have to go out on a limb here and point you the direction.  If you want to know which one of you mods were in the fraud busting cross-hair, JUST ASK THE MODS!!!  Duh! If they are truly honest, they would have no problem telling another MOD. 

So, let me ask this. Are you this ignorant or are you this stupid?


----------



## KennethKu

Renegade said:
			
		

> Maybe you should do the same. Your like a broken record. blah blah blah blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
> :mp5:



Are you simply stupid or just ignorant?  OR both?  lol


----------



## Rich Parsons

Mr. Stone,

It was not directed towards you.


----------



## KennethKu

Let's just see how long it takes for the MODS to ride to the rescue of their fellow mods and accuse me of being UNFRIENDLY, while conveniently ignoring the persistent violation by their own as well as by their minions. 

Isn't this a blatant violation of fair and even-handedness? Is there one set of rules for the truth seekers and another set for fraud and the mods and their minions?  

Or am I being "unfriendly" in asking this question?  


P.S. I have avoided from attacking.  Don't pressume I am afraid of a fat boy who play with sticks.


----------



## KennethKu

So, are we done with this BS and get back into the civilized world. OR shall we continue with the hostility?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kenneth Ku,

I have only asked you to deal with your statment that the Mods and Admins have provided falsehoods.

If you make the simple statement that we did not, then this is fine.

If you wish to bring up issues on another thread, and stay with in the rules, that is fine by me.

Now as to me being able to handle the truth. I like to think I can. Contact me, maybe we can talk in person, and or meet each to discuss this issue.

And no this is not a threat, even though some people might think your post was, and that I am reply in kind with a threat. Just offer up to communicate in person over the phone or live.

You see, when you make generic statements it does not help your search for the truth. Make your statements short and to the point. This gives people less of a chance to turn something you have said against you, or into some thing you did not mean to say, except it came out in a heated moment.

Unless you wish to make the above statments or answer the questions I have asked. I see no reason to continue with this discussion.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Kenneth,
  You seem to have a beef..but can't handle someone using the same tactics you admired in others against you.  Tough potatoes.

So, heres the full beef.

I know of -3- staff members who were targeted by the 'busters' when things got hot.
Tshadowchaser
Renegade
myself.

If the fact that a mere blue belt can run a successful martial arts forum chaifs the panties of the 'serious' practitioners, I think they need to just get over themselves a bit. I myself never claimed to be other than what I've posted.  I would like to teach.  I am not a teacher yet.  I will share with almost anyone.  The 1 limit I place on it is I avoid those whose intention is to 'accidentally' cause me harm.  For the last 3 years I've sparred with anyone who would get on the floor with me at -every- camp I've attended.  This year was the one exception due to doctors orders.  I've done full contact stick fighting with and without gear, grappled a multi-time champion and held my own. (Didn't win, but lasted longer than anyone expected.) etc.  I have nothing to prove myself, so those small minded egotistical losers who want to point and laugh at me.... Grow up.  Its all I have to say.

So.... Theres still 2 names on that list.

So.... Where is your so called evidence...this "Truth" we mere mortals can't handle, other than you appear to be an empty threat blow hard who suffers from a serious inferiority complex who must rely on second and third hand heresay to form your narrow world view.

I have no beef with either Matt or Mark.  We differ on some points, but I think in the end want the same aproximate end result.

You on the otherhand seem to have this unhealthy fixation with dead horse dust, and this is it.

Way back in the other thread someone posted some information that implied that either you or your 'anonymouse' source was wrong.

You have yet to post -anything- that contradicts that.

You said and I quote:


			
				KennethKu said:
			
		

> You see, according to this source, several of the mods who make a living in teaching MA have either dubious claim of MA credential or questionable skills. Robert and Mike Clark and the Yilli folks were fast on the trail when they sense something was rotten in Denmark (in this case, in MT world). Robert started to ask questions about certain claims of credential and what not. Now, Robert, Mike and the Yilli folks are the true McCoy. They don't take kindly to pretenders milking the public.


 
To which a reply was posted that you never seem to have read....


			
				Bester said:
			
		

> Who is this source? Who are those who are 'pretenders'?
> Let me look at the staff of this forum for a moment.
> 
> Bob Hubbard  blue belt in Modern Arnis. Trains under Tim Hartman, who trained under the founder of Modern Arnis.
> Cthuhlu  another FMA guy under Ray Dionaldo who is an acknowledged expert in Kali.
> Mike Seigel  Kenpoist under Dennis Conatser, who trained under the founder of Kenpo.
> Rich Parsons  Another FMA (under Presas and Ted Buot)
> 
> There was also former admin Arnisador, who trained under Tim Hartman as well.
> 
> So far, I dont see any frauds hereunless your sources are calling Presas, Parker and Dionaldo frauds?
> 
> I dont feel like trying to figure out who was a mod when, so if you have something to say, do so, otherwise Id suggest you stop the slandering.
> 
> Now, in digging through those threads I do see that the main zero started to target TshadowChaser.
> 
> In investigating the suggestion, I traced the lineage back.
> TshadowChaser aka Sheldon Bedell student of Master George C. Chartier who was a student of GM Lagarejos. He also trained with the late GM.
> 
> So, who is the fraud here? Bedell, Chartier or Lagarejos?
> 
> Is someone a fraud if they add some outside influences?
> If thats the case, then I guess youre sources are dead on as Hartmans rep is he brings in different systems. I think even Capoeira. Parker mixed, matched and adapted a wide range of things. No idea on the other FMA mods.
> 
> So, is this that narrow mindset of the if its not Funakoshi its crap that so many karateka seem to get when they have missed the message completely? Is it inferiority complexes of those gajin trying to be more Japanese than the Japanese? Or just one insignificant flamer trying to seem important rather than impotent?




*Put up your information, or shut up already.*
This record is way past old.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

KennethKu said:
			
		

> Let's just see how long it takes for the MODS to ride to the rescue of their fellow mods and accuse me of being UNFRIENDLY, while conveniently ignoring the persistent violation by their own as well as by their minions.
> 
> Isn't this a blatant violation of fair and even-handedness? Is there one set of rules for the truth seekers and another set for fraud and the mods and their minions?
> 
> Or am I being "unfriendly" in asking this question?
> 
> 
> P.S. I have avoided from attacking. Don't pressume I am afraid of a fat boy who play with sticks.


This issue is between you and Rich.  We aren't too thrilled to see the BS go on, but I'm willing to allow it if it will actually end this ******** once and for all.

My only point here to you is as I said last post.

Either post it and be done with it, or drop it and move on.

Either way, this much crap doesn't look favorably on anyone involved.

My opinion.

And yes...this is bending things a bit.  If a little leeway is what it takes to end this crap, then leeway it is.


----------



## tshadowchaser

comeing up soon
MartialTalk SummerCamp 2004
When: July 16, 17, 18th 2004 

Where: Buffalo NY

Its a nice place to meet and discuss face to face. I'll try to be there. We can always go for a nice walk or have tea togeather or any other breverage to get to know each other. I'm sure we can find a mutual ground to discuss things if need be.  
I like talking face to face.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> comeing up soon
> MartialTalk SummerCamp 2004
> When: July 16, 17, 18th 2004
> 
> Where: Buffalo NY
> 
> Its a nice place to meet and discuss face to face. I'll try to be there. We can always go for a nice walk or have tea togeather or any other breverage to get to know each other. I'm sure we can find a mutual ground to discuss things if need be.
> I like talking face to face.




Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Matt Stone

I wasn't going to reply again, but...

If there is a question as to Renegade's authenticity, I'd cast my vote in support of him.  I have never met him personally, and have only seen him in action via DVD, but I trained with one of his students.  If my teacher, his student, both of whom trained directly with Remy Presas, is any indication of Renegade's skills (either as a teacher or a fighter), then I'm satisfied that he is the real deal.

While I have issues regarding the background of Dr. Gyi, someone who Renegade seems to favor (he always seems to be on the schedule for Renegade's camps), that is (like many of the things on this thread) my own opinion and doesn't involve me.  Other than that, I think Renegade is legit.  I can't see why anyone would question his reputation.

Okay, now I'm _really_ done here...


----------



## Cruentus

My personal opinion is that Kenneth should be suspended.

I'm sorry, but calling people "stupid" and "fat" and other such things are against the rules, and uncalled for.

And Kenneth...

You should be careful of Rich...he practices the art of "iron stick." He can basically cut you in half with one strike, because he lathers a special ointment on the cane. So...your deadly "Iron Palm" skills are no match....Watch out!


----------



## chufeng

Kenneth,

You wrote: 





> Robert and Mike Clark and the Yilli folks were fast on the trail when they sense something was rotten in Denmark (in this case, in MT world). Robert started to ask questions about certain claims of credential and what not. Now, Robert, Mike and the Yilli folks are the true McCoy. They don't take kindly to pretenders milking the public.


I can't speak for Robert, but I know I didn't "target" any of the moderators or administrators beyond questioning why they were supporting the proven liars. I had no reason to question the credentials of any of them. You are right in saying that I don't like pretenders milking the public...but then I don't like anyone milking the public. Misrepresenting one's credentials and charging a cheap price for "legitimate" martial arts bothers me as much...or more...There are a fair number of people who need to feed there ego and will do just about anything to boost their importance...Jack Stern is one example...and this board has seen a few pass through as well.

As far as being the true McCoy...there are a lot of very good, but relatively unknown, martial artists in lots of places. I am no better than many of them...
There is a wealth of knowledge out there...and unless people are willing to share information honestly, much of that knowledge will be lost or watered down to the point where it might as well have been lost. Just my opinion.

chufeng


----------



## Cruentus

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to reply again, but...
> 
> If there is a question as to Renegade's authenticity, I'd cast my vote in support of him.  I have never met him personally, and have only seen him in action via DVD, but I trained with one of his students.  If my teacher, his student, both of whom trained directly with Remy Presas, is any indication of Renegade's skills (either as a teacher or a fighter), then I'm satisfied that he is the real deal.
> 
> While I have issues regarding the background of Dr. Gyi, someone who Renegade seems to favor (he always seems to be on the schedule for Renegade's camps), that is (like many of the things on this thread) my own opinion and doesn't involve me.  Other than that, I think Renegade is legit.  I can't see why anyone would question his reputation.
> 
> Okay, now I'm _really_ done here...



I know your done, but...I can't help myself Matt. 

So, Renegades credability is not in question.

Bob Hubbard is Renegades student, and doesn't claim status or rank higher then he is. So, his credability is not in question.

That leaves shadowchaser. Now, I read the thread where RSK hammered shadowchaser, basically saying that his Sikaran looked like a crappy version of a Japanese style. RSK is total BS. For one, the Philippine Islands ain't that far from Japan, Korea, or any where else in Asia. It's no mystery that styles often merged together, and that different arts pirated from one another. And as to him having "crappy technique," by who's standards...RSK? You can't tell how "Good" someone is from still pics on the internet unless they do something REALLY bad, and even then, its hard...sorry. So to say that shadowchaser must not be legit is chasing windmills on RSK's part. Unless you have other sources or evidence, the arguement that Shadowchaser is a fraud is piss poor.

So, is it safe to say here that the arguement is not about "legitimacy" of the MT board, but it is about disagreement in the way things were run?

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus

chufeng said:
			
		

> There is a wealth of knowledge out there...and unless people are willing to share information honestly, much of that knowledge will be lost or watered down to the point where it might as well have been lost. Just my opinion.
> chufeng



Agree with you there, Sir!

 :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I know your done, but...I can't help myself Matt.



Just can't stand to see me leave, can you?    Kidding!!!



> So, Renegades credability is not in question.
> 
> Bob Hubbard is Renegades student, and doesn't claim status or rank higher then he is. So, his credability is not in question.



Like Chufeng said upthread, I don't recall their martial ability, skills, knowledge or training to have ever come under scrutiny.  The issue that I recall is simply that ARK came in with titles, claims and alleged training that some folks took issue with.  Kaith's/Bob's training wasn't an issue, just his handling of the discussion and how he took aim at RyuShiKan for being overzealous in his pursuit of the truth.  For that matter, I don't recall Renegade ever being mentioned, though I could be wrong...



> That leaves shadowchaser. Now, I read the thread where RSK hammered shadowchaser, basically saying that his Sikaran looked like a crappy version of a Japanese style. RSK is total BS. For one, the Philippine Islands ain't that far from Japan, Korea, or any where else in Asia. It's no mystery that styles often merged together, and that different arts pirated from one another. And as to him having "crappy technique," by who's standards...RSK? You can't tell how "Good" someone is from still pics on the internet unless they do something REALLY bad, and even then, its hard...sorry. So to say that shadowchaser must not be legit is chasing windmills on RSK's part. Unless you have other sources or evidence, the arguement that Shadowchaser is a fraud is piss poor.



Like a lot of things in this thread, it's none of my business because I wasn't involved.  I'd say ask RyuShiKan.  What I do know, having trained with him in Japan, RyuShiKan (one of Seiyu Oyata's yondans) is most certainly the real deal, and I trust his judgement.  I'd agree that still photos aren't the most efficient conveyance of information regarding something done in motion, but at the same time I can see how still photos still record that moment in time.  If there are specific principles involved in a movement, if the photos are done properly, you will be able to see if they are adhered to or not...  Not defending RyuShiKan, just saying that I've seen pictures of the students of one of our former instructors, and I can tell by the photos that his students suck...  Whatever.  Take it up with RyuShiKan, not me.  It was his issue, not mine.



> So, is it safe to say here that the arguement is not about "legitimacy" of the MT board, but it is about disagreement in the way things were run?
> 
> :asian:



As far as I know, as far as I'm concerned, that was the only issue ever...

*Now* can I leave???  Before someone else "penalizes" me by reducing my incredibly important reputation points and makes anonymous smart *** comments?


----------



## Cruentus

> Just can't stand to see me leave, can you?  Kidding!!!



lol...yes, it's TRUE! Seriously, Thanks for coming back and for clarifying.

And, for the record, I never had any personal problems with you or your buddies anyway, and other then these arguements, I liked your contributions. It's just to bad that you (and others) don't wanna hang here anymore because of the way old stuff went down.

Catch you on the flip-side, my man!  :supcool: 

Paul Janulis


----------



## Rich Parsons

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> Just can't stand to see me leave, can you?    Kidding!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Like Chufeng said upthread, I don't recall their martial ability, skills, knowledge or training to have ever come under scrutiny.  The issue that I recall is simply that ARK came in with titles, claims and alleged training that some folks took issue with.  Kaith's/Bob's training wasn't an issue, just his handling of the discussion and how he took aim at RyuShiKan for being overzealous in his pursuit of the truth.  For that matter, I don't recall Renegade ever being mentioned, though I could be wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> Like a lot of things in this thread, it's none of my business because I wasn't involved.  I'd say ask RyuShiKan.  What I do know, having trained with him in Japan, RyuShiKan (one of Seiyu Oyata's yondans) is most certainly the real deal, and I trust his judgement.  I'd agree that still photos aren't the most efficient conveyance of information regarding something done in motion, but at the same time I can see how still photos still record that moment in time.  If there are specific principles involved in a movement, if the photos are done properly, you will be able to see if they are adhered to or not...  Not defending RyuShiKan, just saying that I've seen pictures of the students of one of our former instructors, and I can tell by the photos that his students suck...  Whatever.  Take it up with RyuShiKan, not me.  It was his issue, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, as far as I'm concerned, that was the only issue ever...
> 
> *Now* can I leave???  Before someone else "penalizes" me by reducing my incredibly important reputation points and makes anonymous smart *** comments?



Matt & Mark,

I know you are gone. I know you still might browse this thread. I do not expect a reply. I just wish to clarify.

I believe I have only given out positive reputation points on this thread. I sign my comments either Rich or Rich Parsons.

The default is Positive, and That is all I know I gave. Also, in this case my latest point boost, was before reading this post even though I believe it was after the posting time stamp. You know have two whole green bars of reputation.

It was not me, for I consider our discussion positive in the long wrong, and in case you did not know it, I do thank you both.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to reply again, but...
> 
> If there is a question as to Renegade's authenticity, I'd cast my vote in support of him.  I have never met him personally, and have only seen him in action via DVD, but I trained with one of his students.  If my teacher, his student, both of whom trained directly with Remy Presas, is any indication of Renegade's skills (either as a teacher or a fighter), then I'm satisfied that he is the real deal.
> 
> While I have issues regarding the background of Dr. Gyi, someone who Renegade seems to favor (he always seems to be on the schedule for Renegade's camps), that is (like many of the things on this thread) my own opinion and doesn't involve me.  Other than that, I think Renegade is legit.  I can't see why anyone would question his reputation.
> 
> Okay, now I'm _really_ done here...




Thanks :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

KennethKu said:
			
		

> Are you simply stupid or just ignorant?  OR both?  lol



Maybe you should say that to my face or are your balls limited to the net?


----------



## KennethKu

You have to be either stupid and/or plain ignorant to make the comment that you did.

As for meeting you, all in good time. Rest assured that the day will come.


----------



## KennethKu

Tulisan said:
			
		

> My personal opinion is that Kenneth should be suspended.
> 
> I'm sorry, but calling people "stupid" and "fat" and other such things are against the rules, and uncalled for.
> 
> And Kenneth...
> 
> You should be careful of Rich...he practices the art of "iron stick." He can basically cut you in half with one strike, because he lathers a special ointment on the cane. So...your deadly "Iron Palm" skills are no match....Watch out!



Easy Janulis. Their *******s are pretty sore by now. That mod position is pretty much in the bag. So you can ease back on the licking.

I am sure you would love to see me axed. That would eliminate another person who knows how petty and shallow you really are. It must suck to try so hard to cultivate a "know it all" image but to have someone exposed it in the IronHand and stretching threads, huh?   

I used to think rather highly of you. Didn't know you are this petty and shallow. What did I know. Sigh!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The fingers wag, but the clue is gone.

Tell me Kenny boy.... is it too hard for you to actually back your BS up with something?

You've made some serious claims....

But you have yet to post anything other than heresay.

Some people might think you are nothing more than an empty windbag, blindly dancing to anothers tune, unable to think for yourself.

You can definately insult people, but when it comes to backing up that big mouth of yours, well.....

I guess when we reach beyond the realm of 3rd grade school yeard intellect you were left behind hmmm???

Now....

*Put up, or Shut up.*
You said "several of the mods who make a living in teaching MA have either dubious claim of MA credential or questionable skills."

Who was your source.
Who are these Mods.

Say it.  SAY IT!!!!!!!!

Whats that?  You can't?  Because you're as full of crap as you seem?

There....don't you feel better admiting it?

Oh wait...you're still in de-Nile  (Nope, not that river in Egypt).

Poor guy...maybe you should seek some therapy?

:rofl:


----------



## KennethKu

Chufeng and Matt Stone are not ones who speak ill of people out of malice or pettiness.  When they made a negative comment about someone, it is both on the money and that person is damn deserve the comment.   

Competent martial artists are a dime a dozen. Effective martial art educators are a rare breed. Effective martial artists with integrity, are rare gems.  They are the demigods in the MA world.  (That's right, Rich. Pay attention and learn. The Gods are speaking to you. lol Their words are God's gift to humanity.  lol)


----------



## KennethKu

Bob, as soon as you answer my questions about whether you have the stomach to handle the truth and whether you are going to hide behind your forum rules, then I will let you know how and where you can get the truth.  Remember, you are the ones who said you want to be "nice" and not the truth.   Soooo, what's eating you now?

Wait... is it me or you are pulling the same stunt on me that you did in keeping Robert from exposing some of you?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Look stupid.... If you are this much of a moron that "PUT UP OR SHUT UP" wasn't 110% clear, I honestly have no idea how to get through that zone of obliviousness that surrounds you troll-boy.

You made the libelous statements.

The ball is in your court.

Post your so called proof/evidence.

I'm personally sick of jealous, petty minded wannabes like yourself taking potshots at something you personally can't attain.

So, post your information publicly, or STFU. 

Its really that simple.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ken, your problem is becoming quite obvious....


You may wish to see a doctor about that....

:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus

I don't know why I insist on talking to morons but...

Kenneth...
#1. I would love to see the divit left in your head from Renegades stick after you said anything to his face with the tone you express here online.

#2. If you think I would want to be a mod here, your nutz. I'm usually one step away from getting suspended at all times for one. For two, WAY to much work. So if that's what you think this is about....errr...sorry dude.

#3. All knowing? Me? Dude, if anyone here who as met me in person reads that while drinking, fluid will shoot out their nose from uncontrollable laughter. I act like a moron most of the time. I kid around, and I certianly don't take myself that seriously. If I am trying to act all knowing, I am certianly not doing a very good job of it. Also, I am never afraid to ask questions and LEARN about things I don't know much about. I see nothing wrong with that.

#4. You didn't know that I was petty and shallow? Well, if slamming and name calling people who don't agree with you, as you've done, is a demonstration of not being "shallow" then I guess I'll take what you said as a compliment.

PAUL
 :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think Mr. Ku has exposed himself for what he truely is.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

KennethKu said:
			
		

> Rest assured that the day will come.



Looking forward to the day.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

3 Simple questions for Mr. Ku.

1 - Who was your source.

2 - Who are these Mods.

3 - Where is all this discussion?


You have free reign in this thread.  

So, answer the questions.

If not, then it will be obvious that you are, and have been, a liar.


----------



## KennethKu

No problem.

I don't even know who the F are you and was wandering why the F you have been butting in all this. Then Kaith brought up your name in the cross hair of fraud busting. Now I know why you have been an ***.  lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard

3 Simple questions for Mr. Ku.

1 - Who was your source.

2 - Who are these Mods.

3 - Where is all this discussion?


You have free reign in this thread. 

So, answer the questions.

If not, then it will be obvious that you are, and have been, a liar.


----------



## KennethKu

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> 3 Simple questions for Mr. Ku.
> 
> 1 - Who was your source.
> 
> 2 - Who are these Mods.
> 
> 3 - Where is all this discussion?
> 
> 
> You have free reign in this thread.
> 
> So, answer the questions.
> 
> If not, then it will be obvious that you are, and have been, a liar.




Calling me names is not going to change the reality you guys are in. I will call my source and see if he wants to be involved.   

Feel free to call me anything you want.  People I respect, know the truth already.  I have already shared with them.  It is their opinions of me that is of interest to me.  *Your conduct would only reflect onto yourselves.*  So. Go ahead and make a real *** out of yourself.  lol


----------



## Rich Parsons

KennethKu said:
			
		

> Chufeng and Matt Stone are not ones who speak ill of people out of malice or pettiness.  When they made a negative comment about someone, it is both on the money and that person is damn deserve the comment.
> 
> Competent martial artists are a dime a dozen. Effective martial art educators are a rare breed. Effective martial artists with integrity, are rare gems.  They are the demigods in the MA world.  (That's right, Rich. Pay attention and learn. The Gods are speaking to you. lol Their words are God's gift to humanity.  lol)




First off, to those that wish to remain out of this I respect and this is in no way a comment towards them or anyone else with the exception of Mr. Kenneth Ku.


Kenneth Ku, 

You are a paper tiger and hide behind the screen and keyboards of the world. As to the Demi-gods of this world, I will let any stand and judge me. You would be surprised on who I would pick. Yet I do not believe that they are Demi-gods of the martial arts world of anywhere, you included.

You came on here and made some remarks that were general. I asked who, and where, and why? And even how? Yet you could not and did not reply nor would you admit that it should have been specific, and then name those you wished to name.

This thread is the result of me and my attitude expressed here. I made comments that were generic and unspecific and others took exception to those comments. I have been asked by many who know why I have behaved like this. I have had reported posts on this and the threads about comments made by others to me or in general. I have asked for this to remain open until I could get something across and maybe some resolution.

Some resolution did occur on this thread, and as I said before Thank You, to those who know they are, for replying and clarifying and making their opinions known. Almost always in a clear and concise manner using logic. Hmmm Logic, wow what a novel concept. Of course they as well as myself have made a few missteps, including a post I made to you after the resolution that some believed was an attack on them. It was easy to believe such, as the comment was not specific and concise.

The point for me to continue was to try to educate everyone here, that it was not a oneway street, and that everyone involved has emotions and opinions and some went over the line here according to rules. Some of those rules were not in place and they helped to generate more policy.

The lesson was to express yourself in a clear and concise manner to avoid confusion. Use your data and logic to make your points and let it stand at that, and see what happens. I also was trying to make a point that collateral damage is not a good thing. You can make enemies over the littlest things, and also make yourself not look well. Yet, by being clear and concise you can target your cross hairs and use a sniper rifle and take out your opponent with a single shot, or series of posts and data. If you uses a ballistic missile or tactical nuclear device, there almost always will be collateral damage.

I asked if I was the person, you replied that I was not in the cross hairs. You would not admit that I was legit. Why? Maybe because you know nothing about me. That statement being the truth would have headed off allot of this argument. Yet you had to hide behind the smoke and mirrors, and that is one of the lessons I learned from the fraud busting episode was that the more smoke and mirrors, and more likely their is an issue or a fraud. You fit this bill to a tee. I have persuade you to make this point as well as the lesson above to you and those who read this stuff. It was not one sided. All sides were involved.

As to meeting people, I offered to meet you. You replied to Renegade yet not me. HMMMM, I admitted early that I expect no one to be afraid of me. Yet, with your insistence of having a smoking gun yet it is only a reflection and of no substance, and you also to reply to me. One could easily take that as you are afraid to verbally spar with me, or to meet me in person? What would you have to fear from a fat and stupid person who barely knows how to play with his stick?

Present you evidence, or in silence admit that you were wrong. Or continue to post here with nothing but insults. Wait, I get it, you want to be kicked out of here. Is there some place on the net or in real life where people gather and it is a status symbol to be escorted out of the MT forum? Hmmmm, Makes me wonder?

I am asking you to present your data.

I am asking you to present your data.

I am asking you to present your data.

Waiting Is


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The truth is pretty evident.

You have nothing, and are a liar.

I don't call you anything really.  Your own actions have named you.


1 - Who was your source.

2 - Who are these Mods.

3 - Where is all this discussion?

These are too tough for you?  You were the one who brought up the 'frauds', yet can't back anything up. You have no back up in this fight....seems to me, you are nothing more than hot air.


----------



## KennethKu

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I know your done, but...I can't help myself Matt.
> 
> So, Renegades credability is not in question.
> 
> Bob Hubbard is Renegades student, and doesn't claim status or rank higher then he is. So, his credability is not in question.
> 
> That leaves shadowchaser. Now, I read the thread where RSK hammered shadowchaser, basically saying that his Sikaran looked like a crappy version of a Japanese style. RSK is total BS. For one, the Philippine Islands ain't that far from Japan, Korea, or any where else in Asia. It's no mystery that styles often merged together, and that different arts pirated from one another. And as to him having "crappy technique," by who's standards...RSK? You can't tell how "Good" someone is from still pics on the internet unless they do something REALLY bad, and even then, its hard...sorry. So to say that shadowchaser must not be legit is chasing windmills on RSK's part. Unless you have other sources or evidence, the arguement that Shadowchaser is a fraud is piss poor.
> 
> So, is it safe to say here that the arguement is not about "legitimacy" of the MT board, but it is about disagreement in the way things were run?
> 
> :asian:



And this from a guy who can't tell point fighting from full contact.  

Poor Janulis. He went to suck up to Dan Anderson and to plug his book, telling people how great that book is and how it is geared towards point fighting. The author had to come in and clear up the BS.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

KennethKu said:
			
		

> And this from a guy who can't tell point fighting from full contact.
> 
> Poor Janulis. He went to suck up to Dan Anderson and to plug his book, telling people how great that book is and how it is geared towards point fighting. The author had to come in and clear up the BS.


Ku,

Stop trying to deflect the arguement.

*1 - Who was your source.

2 - Who are these Mods.

3 - Where is all this discussion?*


----------



## KennethKu

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The truth is pretty evident.
> 
> You have nothing, and are a liar.
> 
> I don't call you anything really.  Your own actions have named you.
> 
> 
> 1 - Who was your source.
> 
> 2 - Who are these Mods.
> 
> 3 - Where is all this discussion?
> 
> These are too tough for you?  You were the one who brought up the 'frauds', yet can't back anything up. You have no back up in this fight....seems to me, you are nothing more than hot air.



No Bob. You see, it is best to hold all the cards and see where the chips fall. I have all the cards and have nothing to gain nor lose. lol  

If you are mature and cool headed and all the qualities that a grown man would have, you would not have acted the way you all have.  I want to see if you can cope with stress or not.  

If you have read carefully, you would have noticed that I told you that this piece of intelligence regarding some rotten apples on your team, was shared with me.  I didn't believe that you yourself were crooked.  I have always thought that you simply have been given bad counsel.  Afterall, we all have bad friends.  At the time, I thought, in course of time, Bob would see the truth.   As I sat and listened, you have become a dissappointment.  And your conduct here at this thread, is truly unbecoming.   How can you be so infantile?


----------



## Rich Parsons

KennethKu said:
			
		

> Calling me names is not going to change the reality you guys are in. I will call my source and see if he wants to be involved.
> 
> Feel free to call me anything you want.  People I respect, know the truth already.  I have already shared with them.  It is their opinions of me that is of interest to me.  *Your conduct would only reflect onto yourselves.*  So. Go ahead and make a real *** out of yourself.  lol



You open your mouth before having cleared your source.

Boy, if you were my friend, I would beat you senseless for the lack of respect and putting someone into a bad place.

I am glad I am not your friend, so you can try to beat me senseless, and thereby prove your inferior self.

I am asking to you have permission to present your data? What No? Yet, you have had all this time to go and call or ask, and now you are just doing it.

The AnnoyingMouse (* Spelt wrong on purpose *) source know could reject you and you would be able to get out of this. How sly of you. How much of this smoke and redicrection and mirror use are we to take? You are not a martial artist, your are a magician and nto even a good one at that.  :idunno: 

I jsut do not understand some people.  :idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons

KennethKu said:
			
		

> No Bob. You see, it is best to hold all the cards and see where the chips fall. I have all the cards and have nothing to gain nor lose. lol
> 
> If you are mature and cool headed and all the qualities that a grown man would have, you would not have acted the way you all have.  I want to see if you can cope with stress or not.
> 
> If you have read carefully, you would have noticed that I told you that this piece of intelligence regarding some rotten apples on your team, was shared with me.  I didn't believe that you yourself were crooked.  I have always thought that you simply have been given bad counsel.  Afterall, we all have bad friends.  At the time, I thought, in course of time, Bob would see the truth.   As I sat and listened, you have become a dissappointment.  And your conduct here at this thread, is truly unbecoming.   How can you be so infantile?




Look into the mirror you are holding up for us.

Look into the mirror.

Can you honestly make these statements?

Can you tell who your pharmacist is? I want some of what you are taking.  :idunno:


----------



## KennethKu

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Ku,
> 
> Stop trying to deflect the arguement.
> 
> *1 - Who was your source.
> 
> 2 - Who are these Mods.
> 
> 3 - Where is all this discussion?*



So, I am not allowed to point out the stupidity of Janulis?

Anyway. I told you already. You will have your answers, as soon as I heard back from the person who shared the info with me. Till them, you will just have to be mature.  There is such thing called honor, you know.  I wouldn't break that, no matter what names you call me.  Sooo,  later.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ken, 
  You seem to misunderstand.

I am not angry, pissed off or such.

I am laughing at you.  Plain and simple.  

Why?  Because you are bluffing, and I'm calling your bluff.

Show your cards, or leave the table.

Here is a list of all current and past staff.

Who are the frauds?

*Current Staff:*
Me
Cthulhu
Seig
Rich Parsons
Tshadowchaser
KenpoTess
Nightingale 
Kodanjaclay     
Michael Billings 


*Former staff:*
Arnisidor
Kirk
Rob Broad
Mike Casto
Jay Bell
Master of Blades
Tim Hartman


----------



## Bob Hubbard

KennethKu said:
			
		

> So, I am not allowed to point out the stupidity of Janulis?
> 
> Anyway. I told you already. You will have your answers, as soon as I heard back from the person who shared the info with me. Till them, you will just have to be mature. There is such thing called honor, you know. I wouldn't break that, no matter what names you call me. Sooo, later.


Your opinion of Paul Janulis is irrelevant to this discussion.

You claimed that staff of this forum were frauds.

He is not staff, therefore his inclusion in this debate is irrelevant.

Stick to the question at hand.

Your opinion of honor is also irrelevant.

You made the claims, not your source, therefore it is you who must substantiate them.

I await your evidence.


----------



## Cruentus

KennethKu said:
			
		

> So, I am not allowed to point out the stupidity of Janulis?



Ah yes...the stupidity of Janulis...I hear it so much it's.... almost like a Zen Koan...


----------



## Touch Of Death

KennethKu said:
			
		

> You have to be either stupid and/or plain ignorant to make the comment that you did.
> 
> As for meeting you, all in good time. Rest assured that the day will come.


I think we need to drop the threats and counter threats. People get killed for crap like this. Repeat to your self over and over, "its just a MA forum, its just an MA forum."!!!!
Sean (or you could both meet at WWW.IEMAT.COM)


----------



## arnisador

KennethKu said:
			
		

> Easy Janulis. [...]I used to think rather highly of you.


I've worked out with him and hung out with him several times over several years. I still think highly of him.


----------



## arnisador

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Boy, if you were my friend, I would beat you senseless for the lack of respect and putting someone into a bad place.


I consider Mr. Parsons to be my friend, and if I was acting like this I would indeed hope that he would beat some sense into me. No joke.

The trolling going on here belongs in rec.martial-arts.


----------



## Nightingale

opcorn:  *Nightingale is sitting back with her popcorn watching the show* opcorn: 

this is better comedy than Monty Python!


----------



## Cruentus

Nightingale said:
			
		

> opcorn:  *Nightingale is sitting back with her popcorn watching the show* opcorn:
> 
> this is better comedy than Monty Python!



Isn't it though...with that "stupid Janulis" and his antics.  :boing2:


----------



## KennethKu

GOOD NEWS!!  

The martial artist who calls you frauds, is happy to enlighten you.  

Again, the question is, Have you all losed your balls collectively or Are you really going to face him on a NO-HOLD BARRED, let-it-all out, face to face?

I am not going to bring him here, if the admin/mods are going to pussyfoot about standing up like mature adults, and instead, reacting like ARK used to.

You want the truth. Now the moment of truth is here.  Give me your answer.

In order for it to be productive, only those who are spoken to, should respond. That will cut down all the BS from busybody bystanders. And thus keep the interaction on topic.

So, what say you?

P.S.  For those mods, if your name is not brought up nor mentioned, then you are NOT part of the mess that your fellow mods have created.  I know those who are innocent. I am sorry that you got dragged into this.  If I owe anyone an apology, it would be to you. As I have mentioned before, your conduct, good or bad, reflects upon yourself.  The mod who has conducted himself/herself with nothing but the highest standard, is known to all already.  You need not be concerned. We have nothing but the highest respect and heard-felt appreciation for you.  The problem lies in the few that are of questionable conduct.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The anticipation is overwelming.....we humble electrons are so incredibly thankful that your unknown master has deemed us worthy to educate.

Please, let not the drool on the floor, nor the quivering of our bodies delay his enlightened presence.....



I go now to prepare the execution pit for those found lacking....is 3,600 degrees kelvin enough or should we summon a few more heathens to toss on the barbie?


----------



## KennethKu

as it is written, and it shall be done......lol

Again.  

1. No chickening out.
2. No whining about forum rules.
3. No name calling.
4. Only speak when spoken to. Mods/admin must keep intruders out. We don't need the little doggies barking around.

So, unless there is any objection, this states that we all agree to these conditions.


----------



## Rich Parsons

KennethKu said:
			
		

> as it is written, and it shall be done......lol
> 
> Again.
> 
> 1. No chickening out.
> 2. No whining about forum rules.
> 3. No name calling.
> 4. Only speak when spoken to. Mods/admin must keep intruders out. We don't need the little doggies barking around.
> 
> So, unless there is any objection, this states that we all agree to these conditions.



Kenneth Ku,

You have made statements. 

You have been called on those statements.

You do not dictate rules or policy here.

This is just your petty little way to try to get out of this.

It took you all night long to come up with this idea?

I say again.

You are a liar, and a fraud. You cannot prove your statements. You hide behind smoke and mirrors, and then at the end you pretend to apologize, with the word IF you owed an apology. IF you had been smart in the first place you would have addressed the person(s) in questions specifically and avoided any collateral damage such as mods and admins not involved.

I say put up, or shut up. As to real no holds barred, when was the last time you even came close to someone who had shot at you or tried to stab you or hit you with a weapon including a vehicle? I would bet never. You hide in your little world of lineages, and paper trails, and friends who cannot reveal themselves.

Grow up, or get out of here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok...Ku.

You and your puppet master.

The mods.

Everyone else, quiet.

Understand something Ku..... I said we were stretching the rules here to allow this cluster**** to end.

We never said there were no rules.

We've gotten a number of complaints on this thread, as it does violate our rules.  
Not the fraud busting ones.
The 'behavioral' ones.

There are some rules in play here.
- This matter is restricted to this thread, and this thread alone. If it spills over to other threads, your *** is gone.


Again, here are the past and present staff:

*Current Staff:*
Bob Hubbard
Cthulhu
Seig
Rich Parsons
Tshadowchaser
KenpoTess
Nightingale 
Kodanjaclay 
Michael Billings 


*Former staff:*
Arnisidor
Kirk
Rob Broad
Mike Casto
Jay Bell
Master of Blades
Tim Hartman

Who are the frauds?


No other comments until Ku presents his so called 'evidence'.

And Ku.... the clock is ticking.


----------



## KennethKu

1. If there is any behavioral problem, it is committed by your side.

2. Keep the infantile attitude to yourselves.   Until you can converse like mature adults, it is not going to be productive. The martial artist mentioned is not going to come to MT then.

So, what's going to be?  Are you going to converse like mature adults?  I would also ask Rich Parsons to sit down, as this never concerns him to begin with, (as I have told him at the beginning).  We don't need his endless outburst.

I personally would not give a rat *** which way it goes. But if I am going to bring my friend to MT, at least the MT mods (as well as everyone) should behave like civilized adults.

So, what's going to be?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ku,
  The game is tiring.

Post it, or leave.


----------



## KennethKu

Unless you have a reading problem, I have always stated that I am not the source.  But he has informed me that he would be happy to come here to face you all. You can hear it right from the source himself.   However it would be pointless, unless all the infantile behavior and insane outburst can be kept in check.

If you can't agree to be mature about this, then what is the point? How hard is this concept for you all to grasp?

I expect to hear from my friend within 24 hrs, as to his next step.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Since your source hasn't posted it, we really only have your word that he or she even exists.  We have validated all accounts that have complied with the signup requirements.

So, what does your 'source' want?  Certified safe passage? A gold watch?  A heros welcome? A charriot and a victory lap?

You call this infantile, yet it is the same behavior you admired in others.  

You are the one with the obvious behavioral issues.

This game has gone on for several days...your source is no where to be found, you have no supporters backing you up, and all of your claims are unsubstantiated. 

Either get your 'source' signed up, validated and his evidence posted, or leave.  We've got better things to do than play games with the 'Igottasekret' crowd.

Clear?


----------



## RRouuselot

Someone wanted to ask me a question??????????

I am here........fire away.

First let me start off by saying I haven't posted for over a year and can't believe people are still talking about me and the stuff I did/said/wrote.......does "move on" mean anything?

And people say I don't let go of things.............that's kind of ironic isn't it......

I left this place in the dust behind me last year sometime and I see it hasn't progressed an inch from where I left it. Same people, same atittudes.....give me a friggin break!


----------



## Rich Parsons

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Someone wanted to ask me a question??????????
> 
> I am here........fire away.
> 
> First let me start off by saying I haven't posted for over a year and can't believe people are still talking about me and the stuff I did/said/wrote.......does "move on" mean anything?
> 
> And people say I don't let go of things.............that's kind of ironic isn't it......
> 
> I left this place in the dust behind me last year sometime and I see it hasn't progressed an inch from where I left it. Same people, same atittudes.....give me a friggin break!



RR,

The question I had, was are you the person who has this supposedly damaging information?

If so then why did you not come here your self if it was so important to send someone.

If not then oh well no big deal, and it is your friends who keep bringing you up by the way. The are trying to make it out that you were like something to the second coming and the mods and admins were all scum for even trying to enforce a rule or to keep a thread on topic.

So, either way move is a great idea in my mind.

Can you do me a favor?

Tell all your friends to move as well, and get over it? You yourself said "Move on". I agree. Yet when people keep coming back to this subject it needs to be addressed.

So once again are you the person with information? If so pressent it.

If not then please do as you wish, such as Move on, for you see, I am only involved for the abstract lessons and the settling of of issues and making points that clear and concise information and not wide and collateral damage attacks are what is asked for, if you must present your data.

I know I was asked to step aside by Kenneth Ku, yet I felt I should reply as I also just read your e-mail to me. So, yes, I believe I asked for your e-mail address to ask you this, to avoid the further third person presentation.

So with respect, either post the information, if you have any, or just let this play out.



***** I have suspended ShaolinWolf for the imemdiate moment. Bob aka Kaith has asked everyone to remain out of this except for the Moderators and Administrators.

Everyone please take notice so this does not happen to you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Robert,
  I have tried to not drag you into this mess.  Mr. Ku however wouldn't go gently into that good night.

Here are the initial 3 questions asked of him:

3 Simple questions for Mr. Ku.

1 - Who was your source.

2 - Who are these Mods.

3 - Where is all this discussion?

I believe we can answer that #1 was you.

That leaves #2 and #3.

Again, here are the past and present staff:

Current Staff:
Bob Hubbard
Cthulhu
Seig
Rich Parsons
Tshadowchaser
KenpoTess
Nightingale 
Kodanjaclay 
Michael Billings 


Former staff:
Arnisidor
Kirk
Rob Broad
Mike Casto
Jay Bell
Master of Blades
Tim Hartman

Who are the frauds?

Where outside of the "Dog Pound" on CanAm, and the ARK/Soke related threads on E-Budo are we so noted as 'fraud friendly'?

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Note to those reading this pissing match.

If you aren't named, and aren't already involved, stay away.


----------



## RRouuselot

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> RR,
> 
> The question I had, was are you the person who has this supposedly damaging information?


I don't know. What's it about?
To be honest I couldn't read through all the crap on this thread.......sorry.



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Can you do me a favor?
> 
> Tell all your friends to move as well, and get over it? You yourself said "Move on". I agree. Yet when people keep coming back to this subject it needs to be addressed.


 
To be honest I can believe my friends form real life or the Net waste so much time on this board. Whatever they want to do is their business.
On that note I did notice some of the MT folks slinging mud my way and I haven't been here for a bloody year!
I don't like Internet challenges as much as the next guy but there is a standing invite to my dojo here Toko for anyone that thinks I am BS or simply wants to train with me. I recently had a "kyusho expert" stop by my place on Atsugi Naval Air Station.........all I can say is another cyber sensei bit the dust..........he would fit in perfect here though.


----------



## RRouuselot

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Robert,
> I have tried to not drag you into this mess. Mr. Ku however wouldn't go gently into that good night.
> 
> Here are the initial 3 questions asked of him:
> 
> 3 Simple questions for Mr. Ku.
> 
> 1 - Who was your source.
> 
> 2 - Who are these Mods.
> 
> 3 - Where is all this discussion?
> 
> I believe we can answer that #1 was you.
> 
> That leaves #2 and #3.
> 
> Again, here are the past and present staff:
> 
> Current Staff:
> Bob Hubbard
> Cthulhu
> Seig
> Rich Parsons
> Tshadowchaser
> KenpoTess
> Nightingale
> Kodanjaclay
> Michael Billings
> 
> 
> Former staff:
> Arnisidor
> Kirk
> Rob Broad
> Mike Casto
> Jay Bell
> Master of Blades
> Tim Hartman
> 
> Who are the frauds?
> 
> Where outside of the "Dog Pound" on CanAm, and the ARK/Soke related threads on E-Budo are we so noted as 'fraud friendly'?
> 
> Thank you.


I only recently started to post again on E-Budo. My current job keeps me swamped. I have had time to reply to a dim witt that thinks he can point his finger at someone and defend himself by only doing that. As for the other stuff please sned me some specifics like URLs. 
As for the people I think are bogus in one way or another on here........goes without saying ARK and DAC top the chart.....as for the following....they seemed to play favorites giving ARK and DAC waaaaaaay too much slack...... 
Tshadowchaser had some photos I commented on that I thought looked "staged"....Kirk, Rob Broad, and Rich Parsons tended to use their position as Mod/Admins to get pissy with me then if I retaliated I got suspended....I recall I was told point blank by email by a MOD that if I even asked why I was being warned I would be suspended.........so I asked why and got suspended.......and sorry to be blunt but you Bob, don't/didn't have enough what I would call a solid background in the MAs. BTW, I think one of my good buds might be looking you up when he goes back to Buffalo........

The other folks I either don't know or can't recall..........


----------



## Seig

Robert,

Thank you for clarifying your position in a straight forward, polite way.  I appreciate it.
Seig 
MT Admin


----------



## Seig

Everyone Else,

I have publicly expressed my appreciation to Robert, now I am going to express my displeasure. I sat back and let everyone have their little urinary olympiad, now, it's over, permanently. You have all managed to piss me off. As a result, here's how it's going to be, there is no appeal.
*Renegade*- Effective immediately you are suspended for one week for issuing a physical threat and various other rule infractions. 
*Rich Parsons*- Not only have you broken half a dozen rules, you exceeded your authority as an administrator. Effective 5/10/2004 you are suspended for one week.
*Kaith Rustaz aka Bob*-Not only have you broken half a dozen rules, you exceeded your authority as an administrator. Effective 5/8/2004 you are suspended for one week.
*KennethKu*- For being a troll, continuous violation or MT rules, excessively rude and disruptive behavior, excessive negativity, extreme disrespect on multiple occassions across many threads and fora, engaging in and actively starting flame wars, continued disrespect of MT staff while in the performance of their duties, several other rules violations, and most important commiting *libel*, (Robert did not substantiate any of your claims) you are hereby banned from Martial Talk. *Any attempts by you to rejoin will be met with a banning of your IP and a complaint lodged with your ISP.*
Have a nice day.
*Seig*
*MT ADMIN*


----------

